# 2 Grained Mahogany Panels



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

A Honduras Mahogany Panel that was done in Powdered Pigments and Oil...
A Birds Eye Mahogany Panel that was done in Powdered Pigments and Oil...

Something to look at ....
The Birds Eye Panel was much more involved, and more interesting to me.... 

Michael Tust


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks really nice. I'm wondering what you mean by graining in this context? I'm used to hearing that word used to mean a faux grain pattern. If that is a faux pattern I'm really blown away


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

joshmays1976 said:


> Looks really nice. I'm wondering what you mean by graining in this context? I'm used to hearing that word used to mean a faux grain pattern. If that is a faux pattern I'm really blown away


It is faux. Michael is quite accomplished at his craft.


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Stunning! Might I ask what oil are you using for these Michael?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Great work, I would love to try this, it is on my to do list. i am like a little kid with a new toy, we tried to do some Faux and i like it alot and can't get enough, so many different things to learn and try before I can feel comfortable enough to charge some one for it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Dang, wish I could do this, talk about making the big bucks haha. Awesome work!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Irishmike said:


> Stunning! Might I ask what oil are you using for these Michael?


Thanks Mike,

I usually use a common mix of 1 part Refined Linseed Oil - 3 parts English Distilled Turpentine - and between 5 - 10 percent Japan Drier...
And Always a Oil Varnish on top after all is dry.

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> Great work, I would love to try this, it is on my to do list. i am like a little kid with a new toy, we tried to do some Faux and i like it alot and can't get enough, so many different things to learn and try before I can feel comfortable enough to charge some one for it.


Thank You,

This is exactly what I did before I felt I could charge....


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Dang, wish I could do this, talk about making the big bucks haha. Awesome work!


Thanks !

But you could do it ! Just takes a while....

Michael Tust


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

michael tust said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I usually use a common mix of 1 part Refined Linseed Oil - 3 parts English Distilled Turpentine - and between 5 - 10 percent Japan Drier...
> And Always a Oil Varnish on top after all is dry.
> ...


Thank you Michael, I actually keep a bottle of that very mix in my workshop for marbling, must try it out for graining. We call it "Gilp" do you grind the powder pigments in it or mix them straight in?


----------



## AMD4EVER (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Michael is there anyway you could point me in the right direction as to where i can learn to do this Faux Grain. Im sure it will take me years to achieve the detail you have but I have a nice project I could use this on.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Irishmike said:


> Thank you Michael, I actually keep a bottle of that very mix in my workshop for marbling, must try it out for graining. We call it "Gilp" do you grind the powder pigments in it or mix them straight in?


I use artist oils on a palette .... I almost never make a batch of a color.... Usually more realistic hand mixed... 

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

AMD4EVER said:


> Hey Michael is there anyway you could point me in the right direction as to where i can learn to do this Faux Grain. Im sure it will take me years to achieve the detail you have but I have a nice project I could use this on.


Where are you located..... And what are you interested in learning ?

Michael Tust


----------

